# 2 Wonderful Cats need new home ASAP in Memphis,TN



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you, or someone you know like cats and needs 2 house cats?


I have 2 cats that are brothers, 4 years old approximately, had all their shots and are "fixed" so they don't spray and carry on. They've always been indoor cats and would not make it as outside cats I don't think. Both are extremely nice, calm, and funny in their own cat ways. They have never tried to claw/bite me or anyone, they do not cause trouble.

Person they go to must be nice, kind and really care about them. This is a terrible day for me, having to post this, but I have no choice financially any longer. I refuse to simply turn them loose after caring for them for 4 years, and I have no friends who want them. I definately will not have teh "put to sleep" either. They should not suffer or die for mistakes and my current lack of a car and job.

I honestly hate to get rid of them, I feel like I giving my kids away, but I am being evicted from my apartment and have no place to go for myself, let alone my cats. It does not appear I can keep my cats. I have until Saturday 8-9 to find a place for them...

I have called the Humane Society but they are not taking any pets because this is their full time of year.

I have a large supply of cat litter and cat food for them as well, so that will feed them for a week or a little longer.

SEND PM TO REPLY...I check it a few times per day.

***The interested party will have to come pick Bud and Gray up, as I have no car....yes, life is that bad and more***


Thanks,

Todd


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Todd, I'm so sorry that your having such a hard time in your life. I hope the kitties are doing ok


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

*reply*

Thanks for the kind wishes...Bud and Gray are at a great "no kill" veterinarian in Bartlett,TN while I am slowly rebuilding my life after a bad year. I am trying to get an apartment this week, and hope to bring my cats home ASAP. I have not seen them in a month, but have called about them each week. All reports have been positive about them.

I'm online for today and tomorrow sporadically, just wanted to post an update since so many have sent kind comments.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad things are looking up for you and you will be reunited with your kitties soon. 
Best wishes for more good things to go your way...
Heidi


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the update! I'm so happy to hear you may be reunited with them soon. Good luck :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay! I'm so glad things seem to be working out for you.


----------

